# transfert problematique ipad itunes



## amine9951 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, voilà je suis dans une grosse galère je vous expose mon problème: 
J'ai connecté mon ipad à itunes pour synchroniser mes achats mais mon itunes n'a pas pu lire le contenu de mon ipad et me demande de le restaurer alors que l'ipad fonctionne très bien, (je suis sous ios 5).Je ne souhaite pas restaurer mon ipad car il contient des applications qui ont étés retirés de l'app store que je ne pourrais donc pas retrouver. 
Je voudrais donc savoir si il existait une procédure permettant de transférer une applications sans passer par itunes et la déposer dans le dossier des applications d'itunes sur mon pc. Si quelqu'un sait comment faire ou alors si il a une autre solution à me proposer, je suis preuneur.
Merci d'avance

jai essayé un logiciel qui permettait d extraires les applications de lipad mais elles se copiaient sous la forme dun dossier et non au format ipa


----------



## MJF (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Il y a "DiskAid" qui peut faire ça.
Voici le lien:
http://diskaid.softonic.fr/
Il existe une version PC


----------



## amine9951 (26 Décembre 2011)

merci beacoup de la reponse jai essayé mais je n ai pas réussi a le faire existe t il des tuto ?


----------



## MJF (26 Décembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzFxR5NPG2c

http://yannick.bart.free.fr/index.p...z-facilement-les-applications-sur-iphone.html

http://www.iphone4.fr/comment-partager-des-fichiers-avec-votre-iphone-sur-windows/

Je suis sur Mac. Le dernier lien est pour windows, j'espère que cela vous aidera....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Il y a aussi ça :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLK5kMxv0uI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw1Cv_YF2ZE&feature=related

http://www.digidna.net/products/diskaid

Il me semble que l'utilisation sur Mac ou PC est la même !


----------

